# b13 Sentra Se-r Suspension



## jpwrx2002 (Feb 27, 2011)

For sale is a complete new in box set of : 
4 KYB GR2 Struts 
4 KYB Strut Mounts 
2 KYB Strut Bearings 
4 KYB Strut Bellows 

I bought them for my 93 sentra se-r and soon after got a great deal on a set of coilovers. Looking to get $400.00 obo I paid $475.00 plus shipping 2 weeks ago. Call or email Justin at 978-549-1230 


sti,s14, se-r, sentra, 300zx, miata, wrx, gtr, skyline, sr20, red top, black top, 240sx, maxima, eclipse,


----------



## jpwrx2002 (Feb 27, 2011)

here is a pic


----------



## ajparshall (Jul 25, 2011)

hey are the struts still available?


----------

